# DCC++ Power and amps



## bruferrit (Dec 29, 2020)

I have a new Arduino Mega and motor shield, I am thinking of using a server power supply like the one in the link

HP power supply

it says on the label 
Output: 460 watts, +12.0V / 38.3A Max.

Would this cause damage to an N scale locomotive?


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

doesn't matter much on the power supply, where it does matter is the shield rating ... what's that good for ??


----------



## bruferrit (Dec 29, 2020)

Arduino motor shield rated 2 amps. I guess it will not work then, darn.


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

It will work. But some cautions. If your truly only need 2 amps, then you should put a circuit breaker of may twice that to protect things. 38 amps is a hefty amount of current and a short will quickly generate a lot of smoke and fire. It does mention that it has a 12v sb output which I think means it has a 12v, 2.5 amp output that is always on, which you might consider using instead. You also may find that it is annoyingly noisy, that little fan probably screams in an attempt to cool this massive power supply. Is this free and you already have it? I would not buy it, there are wall worts that would be more appropriate.


----------



## bruferrit (Dec 29, 2020)

I will just look for a wall wart with 12v and 2 amps.


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

On my dcc++ I just use a dc ho power supply of which I seem to have about 4 or 5. Couple of old tycos, bachmans. And I just turn them up to 16v. These go right into in my case the polulu board. So they are just an amp. Which has been ok for me so far.

If you wanted more amps as you say you have various options ... But I like the idea of not giving it a fire hose to play with current wise should something try to draw more than the electronics are rated ...


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

a wall wart is easier to hook up as well ... you will lose a little through the shield, better off with a 14 volt 2 amp unit, but a 12 volt will work also ../


----------



## bruferrit (Dec 29, 2020)

Thank you all.

@Severn I have a DC Tech II I can use as the power supply to the Motor shield. that should work?


----------



## ecmdrw5 (Jan 16, 2021)

This is what I went with. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B015H0UPW...abc_X0E6KZW8PPVSBBQEGCBK?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


I also thought this might be a good idea. It has an extra 5v port that could power the Arduino also. I already have a PS for that so I passed on that one. 
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07J6RC43S/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_glt_fabc_HFY5CW4MH3XJXFXQT4BW

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FlightRisk (Dec 6, 2019)

We cover most of what you need to know about power supplies on the DCC-EX website. We add more detail as we see the kinds of questions that come up:






Power Supplies — DCC-EX Model Railroading documentation


DCC-EX is a team of dedicated enthusiasts producing, easy to use, affordable, do-it-yourself, open source, DCC solutions to allow you to run your complete model railroad layout.




dcc-ex.com





Fred
DCC-EX


----------

